# What should I do from here on......



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

My best beek friends (they gave me my first hive for my birthday!) and I have always been treatment free. End of last summer, they got hit by some kind of drift that hit their bees hard - they suddenly lost 8 of their 9 hives in a matter of a couple of weeks. Even the state came out to test their bees. We have always traded equipment back and forth if we got in a pinch, a frame here, a box there, usually new or frozen, but not always. Now, this year, they are starting to treat for varroa with Apivar and something with hops. Does this stuff build up in equipment? Even if wax is gone? I'm feeling leary and a bit uneasy.......He's not having varroa problems. I think he is pre-treating. He is "gun shy" after all the losses he had last fall. He has SHB trouble since then. I don't. I have beeen blessed with strong hives so far. We live about 6 miles apart. So, should I be worried about sharing? I have no problem giving equipment, but do I want it back???? :scratch:


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

I would never borrow or purchase used equipment.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Does he have his bees near corn or soybeans by any chance?


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Clayton Huestis said:


> Does he have his bees near corn or soybeans by any chance?


No, not near crops but their property is large and backs up to a wild and rough area on a golf course. That's where we figure the drift originated. Yes, I will give away equipment now but not borrow! If they want to replace it, must be new. But, still, does anyone know if the treatments build up in woodenware?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm not concerned about swapping stuff between my own hives, but if you want to be treatment-free, then you ought not swap with someone who isn't.

It always bugs me when people lose bees and then think they need to treat. What you needed to treat is dead. Live in that revelation.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Solomon, exactly what I am thinking. I talked to his wife (and fellow beek,) this afternoon and asked about their varroa problem. Response, "What varroa problem?" Oops. Told her I added Apivar onto my woodenware order for him. Her response was, "but we are treatment free!" And I said, " not anymore!" Surprise, sorprise! No, I'm no a tattle tail. Really, I'm not. Well, at least, usually not...:no:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Did I miss the results from the State tests?

Crazy Roland


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Solomon Parker said:


> It always bugs me when people lose bees and then think they need to treat.


Yeah. Almost as annoying as people who keep doing things the same way and are unable to understand why they don't get different results.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Roland said:


> Did I miss the results from the State tests?
> 
> Crazy Roland


Still waiting for those results. The collectors came in the fall - I'm not calling them "inspectors" because it was like Dumb and Dumber. We knew the procedures better than they did as we had done the research on the collecting and they had absolutely no basic knowledge of bees other than they live together and make honey. We are not holding much hope for a true result. At the time, our area state inspector position was vacant, but it was my understanding, it is a different department that collects the "troubled" bees. Geesh.


Solomon Parker said:


> It always bugs me when people lose bees and then think they need to treat. What you needed to treat is dead. Live in that revelation.


Yeah, she asked him why he bought the Apivar and his response was that the 2 nucs he bought had the strips in them and was afraid not to have some on hand. He is so gun shy now. I really don't know why he bought the bees he bought as we were going into swarm season and we also have treatment free bees around, some even for free. I think he wanted bees NOW and those were available NOW. Now those bees have swarmed repeatedly with lots of room in their boxes and had to be requeened already. And they are huge bees. Not my idea of a good purchase.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

In answer to the previous question, hops and Apivar are two products people use who do not want harmful residue left.

However if you are to be treatment free then swapping gear with them could mess it up, because not all the mechanisms are fully understood.

As to them having mite issues, or not, you think they don't, but they think they do. Or they would not be treating for mites. Whole thing seems a bit vague, but does he know more than you are saying, ie, has he got sure evidence his bees were killed by mites?


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> As to them having mite issues, or not, you think they don't, but they think they do. Or they would not be treating for mites. Whole thing seems a bit vague, but does he know more than you are saying, ie, has he got sure evidence his bees were killed by mites?


No, his bees were NOT killed by mites. It was a sudden onset with bees showing severe neuroloigical signs easiest to describe as "break dancing" and dying by the tens of thousands daily, wiping out entire hives quickly. It was hard to watch. They had no signs of mites or their associated diseases. I think he is pre-treating. I told my friend I almost told him no, I was not going to piggy back his Apivar onto my order but he is a grown man and can make his own decisions. And, yes, the whole thing is vague. That is why I am confused. :scratch:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

So the tests are to find out what it was? He really needs to know that.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, mites can kill fast but dead inside by the shovel full is pesticide. I am nervous to reuse my own gear after pesticide hit. It will be a long time before I fully trust my own gear. If only money did not matter it would be all new. Do not use theirs or yours back from there.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> So the tests are to find out what it was? He really needs to know that.


Yes.Said it would take at least 9 months and probably over a year. Said the tests are very comprehensive. I still think it was likely pesticide drift from the golf course behind them


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of lab is he dealing with? Most of these tests are done in days.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> What kind of lab is he dealing with? Most of these tests are done in days.


The State....... My understanding is he won't hear until the final report.


----------

